# Dell power supply testing



## garlo (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how to test a Dell power supply that is used for the Dell
proprietary motherboard? They are unlike any other ATX power supply because the pins are arranged 
different and only work on Dell motherboards. If you connect a regular ATX power supply to the 
Dell proprietary motherboard you run the risk of frying the motherboard.

It cannot be tested by a regular power supply tester.
It's hard to rule out a motherboard failure if you dont know if power supply is good.


I anyone knows, please help


Gary


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com//ha...os-cpu//65936-troubleshooting-multimeter.html
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4550/techov.htm


----------

